# Carseats



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I know it's pretty early to be making such a big purchase but I just bought my baby's carseat and I wanted to share the deal with anyone who might be intrested diapers.com has the Britax roundabout onsale for 31% off making it $151 and the shipping is free.


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

makes me wish i lived in the US!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Can you back out still? The roundabout at that price is an extraordinary waste of $$....

-Angela


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

that is a killer price! Is that the roundabout that goes to 50 lbs?

I've been looking at that one on amazon, and it is like 180 with free shipping. But 150 is really good! Of course I don't have the money to get it now







.

We had a roundabout and it is my favorite car seat. Easy to install, comfy or the kid, and my guy are little, so we got tons of use out of it. Now they make one that goes to 50 lbs.

But am hoping some really nice relative picks it up for us off our registry. Once we get the carseat, and diapers, we're set.

Another good seat is the sunshine kids radian. You basically can use it until you kid is out of a carseat--until they're like eighty pounds! One carseat, that is it. I'm not sure how well a tiny baby fits in one, although they are made for that, and it doesn't seem as comfy as the britax. But my 2.5 year-old has one and it fits with 3 seats/boosters across in the back of our honda crv, so it is super narrow, too


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 







Can you back out still? The roundabout at that price is an extraordinary waste of $$....

-Angela

why?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
why?

Most kids will outgrow it rf at 2 or before- where many seats on the market now can rear face for 4 years or longer for the average kid.

FF it is outgrown LONG before booster age for nearly all kids.

The true fit is a much better seat now and will last most kids to booster age (and rf any kid to 35lbs.) It runs around $150 and is often found on sale for $130

-Angela


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't want to back out. The roundabout can run up to $300 at some retailers. My almost 5 year old still sits in it from infancy and the seat will expire before she outgrows it in height or weight so I know it's a good fit for my petite kiddos and for my car.

I understand it may not be for everyone but for those looking for a very safe very affordable option I wanted to share.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Most kids will outgrow it rf at 2 or before- where many seats on the market now can rear face for 4 years or longer for the average kid.

FF it is outgrown LONG before booster age for nearly all kids.

The true fit is a much better seat now and will last most kids to booster age (and rf any kid to 35lbs.) It runs around $150 and is often found on sale for $130

-Angela

Well, not my kids.







we're shorties/small though. the true fit does look like a good seat, though.

But my kids have been the most comfortable in the britax carseats we've had. My kid could stay in her Radian until 80 lbs, but it isn't that comfortable and *always* wants to get out on long trips.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
I don't want to back out. The roundabout can run up to $300 at some retailers. My almost 5 year old still sits in it from infancy and the seat will expire before she outgrows it in height or weight so I know it's a good fit for my petite kiddos and for my car.

I understand it may not be for everyone but for those looking for a very safe very affordable option I wanted to share.

we got tons of use out of our britax seat, too. My kids are always short and small weight wise... always below 50th percentile for both.







So I guess it can't be nearly all kids who are out of their britaxes..


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

We love our Britax seats, that sounds like a great deal! We chose to get a Graco Safeseat (on sale for $99!







) until we are ready to move our 3 1/2 yo ds out of his Boulevard and into a Regent or something else and pass that seat to the new baby. I don't think it is too early to buy a seat if you find a good deal or if you just want to buy now anyway. I am 30 weeks now and have had our infant seat for a month or two


----------



## MaybeGracie (Jun 13, 2007)

We love our Roundabout as well. Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Just to let you know, a roundabout won't be able to be used from birth safely, even though it is 'rated from 5lb'. Baby would have to be standing in the seat for shoulders to be above the bottom strap height. It will make a decent older infant/toddler seat though.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

My already present inclination never to ask for carseat tips on MDC: cemented.

Glad you go a good deal, OP!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey- I love britax seats- both of my kids are in them in at least one car. The roundabout is just a waste of $$. For that sticker price you can get a better and longer- lasting seat.

Used to be that the bigger britax seats (marathon, blvd) were some of the best and longest lasting seats around.

Roundabout is just overpriced for a little seat. That's a lot of money to spend on a seat to use for a year and a half (as mentioned, not useful from birth) when you can spend the same or less and get a seat that can be used for 5 years. When the roundabout is outgrown, most kids will need another seat REAR facing. Therefore you turn around and buy what you could have bought in the first place (radian, truefit, or one of the other newer long-time-rf seats) and you've spent twice the money.

-Angela


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalemma* 
My already present inclination never to ask for carseat tips on MDC: cemented.

Glad you go a good deal, OP!









lol. What's funny is I wasn't even asking I was just trying to share a deal with the ladies in my ddc.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeah, this is something I love love love: Advice you didn't even come close to asking for.

Back to the Roundabout... my dd sat in her Roundabout for 4 years and even then she hadn't truly outgrown it; I just wanted to get her a new seat. I loved the Roundabout and if I were pregnant I would get it again. We had no trouble using the tethers and reclining it as far as it needed to go. It just so happened dd was pretty tiny but if you had an 8 pound or larger baby it would be totally fine.

You really never know how big people's kids are on these threads; I can't count the number of times people told me to get the Marathon not understanding that my dd is now 5 and weighs 34 pounds and ds is 10 and still not 65 pounds. Sometimes it's just OK to congrats someone without foisting your (unsolicited) opinion on them.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

It's not opinion that a newborn (of ANY size) will NOT fit in a roundabout. Unless of course you are birthing a ginormous baby. The lowest strap slots on a roundabout are 10", which is 2.5" taller than the true fit, which also comes with an infant insert that pushes the lowest strap height to 6.5", which is good for most average or larger sized infants. You really can't argue with the measurements, that they just won't fit. Most babies won't fit in a roundabout or other seat with similar lowest strap height won't fit til they are 4-6 months, and growing out of a traditional 22lb infant seat.

If you check out this chart, you will see that most infant seats are maxed out at around 10-11inches for top harness height, including the britax infant seat.

http://www.carseatdata.org/cnt/resou...t-measurements


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

So the specs for the Roundabout that claim 5 lbs are false?


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

they may claim, but under their rules, and rules for rear facing, a 5lb baby would never fit in it. My baby, who was born at 5lb, STILL at 17 months isn't big enough to fit in it, with the straps at or below her shoulders.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Does the Trufit (or whatever it's called) qualify as a seat for low birth weight babies? Technically a 5 lb baby should be in a low birth weight apparatus.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

My baby passed her carseat test in a regular infant seat, Graco Safeseat, which is rated from 5lb, and she did fit in it as it is supposed to, straps at or below her shoulders. We did switch her to the Chicco Keyfit though, which is rated from 4lb, since it had a preemie insert. She fit much snugger in the preemie insert, it prevented her from flopping over and compromising her airway, which was a big concern since she was preemie.

The true fit is rated from 5lb to 65 lb, however, unlike the britax seats, it has low enough straps to fit a newborn, especially when you add in their included infant insert.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

oh and the only time that a low birth weight apparatus is needed, which I am assuming that you are meaning a carbed, is when an infant is release from nicu under 5lb (4lb if you have a keyfit or there is another that is approved for preemies as well, at 4lb) or if the airway is not able to be maintained in an upright position. Carbeds are rarely needed though, since most babies who are not able to pass the carseat test are not released from hospital anyway, similar for babies under 4lbs.


----------



## maritimemum (Aug 19, 2009)

I dont think it is too early to make that purchase







We got our truefit when they were on sale the other day! Only 8.5-9 weeks to go here till the "duedate" so it is getting close! EXCITING!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Family Safety.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
they may claim, but under their rules, and rules for rear facing, a 5lb baby would never fit in it. My baby, who was born at 5lb, STILL at 17 months isn't big enough to fit in it, with the straps at or below her shoulders.

Yes, lots of seats claim they are able to be used from newborn up. But only the Radian, Triumph Advance and one other seat, I believe - the True Fit, maybe? - actually technically fit a newborn (Lowest harness slot at or below shoulders).

The other convertibles have lowest harness slots that are just *too* high.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carolinamidwife* 
So the specs for the Roundabout that claim 5 lbs are false?

They aren't "false". The Roundabout and Marathon/cousins have been tested down to 5 pounds. That is no guarantee that a 5-pound baby will fit in the seat, just a statement that the seat has been tested down to that weight. The Roundabout has been tested to 40 pounds and the Marathon/cousins have been tested to 65 pounds. That is no guarantee that children of those weights will fit in the seats, just a statement that the seat has been tested to those weights.

5 pounds and 40/65 pounds are the outside limits of the seat. Practically, no 5-pound child will fit in a Britax convertible (the manuals all state that if the top strap slots are above the child's shoulders rear-facing, a different seat should be used), and very VERY few 40-pound children will fit in a Roundabout (straps above shoulders forward-facing) or 65-pound children in a Marathon/cousin.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Roundabout, though rated from 5 lbs, simply does not fit newborns safely. The bottom harness position is too high up (10") (Incidentally, this is true of all Britax convertibles, all Recaro convertibles, and many Dorel convertibles).

Also, it's highly unlikely that a five year old fits safely in a Roundabout. The seat is outgrown when A) the child reaches 40 pounds B) the tops of the ears meet the top of the seat or C) WHEN THE SHOULDERS GO OVER THE TOP HARNESS POSITION.

The only five year old who would fit in a Roundabout by height is one who is off-the-growth-charts tiny. Not to say those kids aren't out there, but they're extremely rare.

Just because the seat is cheaper than it is usually sold for, does NOT make it a good deal. It's outgrown rear facing too soon (putting children at serious risk of injury in an accident) and outgrown forward facing too early for a booster.

This means that parents will have to buy one or even two more car seats in addition to the Roundabout to get to safe boostering age.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

That is a decent deal, I bought a Roundabout for my 2 yo old recently to replace the Marathon that is about to expire. It is a small seat, and won't fit him for very long. BUT, it's a spare seat in DH car, and Amazon had it on sale for $109 when I bought it. Otherwise, I would have went for something else. I don't regret it, though, b/c I am hoping for another baby - so the roundabout can be used after the infant seat before a higher harnessing one. My kids are tall, though, so I would be shocked if it lasted past age 3 FF.

Mainly I just wanted to agree with everyone who said the Roundabout cannot be used for newborns. So, it's great that you found a good deal, but it will have to be used after an infant seat or a more appropriate convertible like the True Fit.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

for anyone looking for an even better deal on seats at diapers.com, use the code 10PERCENT (brings the cost of a roundabout down to $137 and change)

just my .02, i tried my newborn in our true fit premier at birth (she was 6lbs4oz) and she was nowhere near the bottom harness slots- so it would not have been an appropriate seat from birth for her. torso height really seems to be the determining factor in whether a convertible seat will work for a newborn- not weight.

eta- my kids fit in the roundabout ff till 3, but they are very short and don't weigh anything at all







there are several other convertibles that will give you much more bang for your buck, with great features, but i do have a soft spot in my heart for the roundabout- i loved that seat for dd#1


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

Just my 2 cents worth because I'm getting really erked about people saying that the RA cannot be used for a newborn. I brought my 4kg, 54 cm ds home from the hospital in this seat. He and the seat were inspected at the hospital by a CPST. Sure, if he was the same size as my nieces, who looked tiny in their infant carriers, it probably wouldn't have worked, but it fitted him. We've just replaced his seat with a european certified one as we're not in the US anymore, but we had 3 years with this seat, so it was a good deal for us.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry, but it's true. It takes a HUGE torso on a newborn to fit into a Roundabout/Marathon/Blvd. I have some very long-torsoed kids and they didn't fit until at least 2 months--DS is 2.5 months, almost even with the 2nd slots on the TrueFit, and still way below the bottom slots on the Marathon.

OP, the Roundabout is a fabulous seat, and that's a good deal, as long as you know that you'll need an infant seat first, and you'll need another seat after it's outgrown. I had a Roundabout for DD2, that she outgrew RF'ing before she was able to FF in it (18 months & 18 lbs) but we loved it and we bought it knowing it would be outgrown sooner rather than later, so we weren't shocked when we had to replace it


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Were your son's shoulders above the strap slots? If not, he did not actually fit, and the CPST who said he did wasn't very good.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I brought my 4kg, 54 cm ds home from the hospital in this seat. He and the seat were inspected at the hospital by a CPST.
If his shoulders were at all below the harness slots, the CPST should not have told you that it was appropriate. I think lots of people have used Britax convetibles from birth, thinking that if their baby was over 5lbs, that they were safe. Pretty common misconception, seems like.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Yet another CPST to confirm that indeed the Roundabout fitting a newborn properly would be just short of miraculous. That 10" bottom slot is nearly insurmountable for a newborn. A 10"+ torso on a newborn? They are normally only about 20" long total!

I had a 10lb, 2oz newborn who was 22"+. Even he would not have come anywhere near having that bottom slot below his shoulders. I have yet to meet a newborn who would fit properly in one.

Maybe this guy could do it? But OP, I hope for your sake that your baby doesn't look like him!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Crongrats on that deal







! While it is true that the Roundabout is not the only seat your child will ever need, I think it's a great seat and couldn't be happier with ours. It's so easy to install and use, and both of my kids seemed very comfortable in it. Also, when I bought it I needed a rather compact seat because my car at that time was very small and I am very tall, so leg room was an issue.

Personally, I hate those seats that are theoretically supposed to go from like birth to junior high







. I like ones that are designed specifically for particular stages. IME, they seem to fit the car and the child better (not saying they are safer, just more user friendly







). My daughter went from her infant seat to the Roundabout and then to a Frontier at almost three and a half when I needed the Roundabout for my son. He is a big boy, so we will need another convertible seat for him at some point, but I've definitely gotten my money's worth out of the Roundabout.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Keep in mind the OP will not 'get her money's worth' out of the Roundabout. She is going to need to purchase an infant carrier to make up for the fact that the Roundabout is UNSAFE and can't be used for a newborn. Then, around 18 months, she will need to purchase a larger convertible to continue rear facing her child.

Meanwhile, because she bought the Roundabout so early, she is losing life off the expiration date while it can't even be used, making any resale value she hopes to get out of it minimal.

For the exact same money she spent on the Roundabout, she could have bought the Graco Snugride 32/35, which CAN be used from birth, and will last a nearly identical amount of time rear facing.

Any child who fits in the Roundabout forward facing SHOULD be rear facing, so as a forward facing seat it's essentially useless.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 

Also, it's highly unlikely that a five year old fits safely in a Roundabout. The seat is outgrown when A) the child reaches 40 pounds B) the tops of the ears meet the top of the seat or C) WHEN THE SHOULDERS GO OVER THE TOP HARNESS POSITION.

The only five year old who would fit in a Roundabout by height is one who is off-the-growth-charts tiny. Not to say those kids aren't out there, but they're extremely rare.

Just because the seat is cheaper than it is usually sold for, does NOT make it a good deal. It's outgrown rear facing too soon (putting children at serious risk of injury in an accident) and outgrown forward facing too early for a booster.

This means that parents will have to buy one or even two more car seats in addition to the Roundabout to get to safe boostering age.

Ha, well, that would be my 5 year old then. She's in the 12th percentile, FTR. She outgrew her RA a while ago but not at 18 months or whatever.

But, also, the Britax is still a safely rated carseat and instead of tearing people new ones for doing what they think is best maybe we could be a teeny bit supportive; just throwing that out there.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Keep in mind the OP will not 'get her money's worth' out of the Roundabout. She is going to need to purchase an infant carrier to make up for the fact that the Roundabout is UNSAFE and can't be used for a newborn. Then, around 18 months, she will need to purchase a larger convertible to continue rear facing her child.

Meanwhile, because she bought the Roundabout so early, she is losing life off the expiration date while it can't even be used, making any resale value she hopes to get out of it minimal.

For the exact same money she spent on the Roundabout, she could have bought the Graco Snugride 32/35, which CAN be used from birth, and will last a nearly identical amount of time rear facing.

Any child who fits in the Roundabout forward facing SHOULD be rear facing, so as a forward facing seat it's essentially useless.

Really? Why can't the RA rear face with an 18 month old?

Hey, OP, I have an idea... how about you make the decisions you feel are best for your family... would that work for you? Since you were clearly not asking for advice I'm thinking you have probably checked out of this thread already anyway... not that getting attacked isn't super helpful.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Some 18mo children have outgrown the Roundabout by height rear-facing.

Of course the OP should make the decisions that are best for her. If she is aware of the limitations of this seat -- it can't be safely used with newborns and often not with preschoolers, and it doesn't support best practices like extended rear-facing -- and she still thinks it's best for her family, then that's her decision.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carolinamidwife* 
Really? Why can't the RA rear face with an 18 month old?

Hey, OP, I have an idea... how about you make the decisions you feel are best for your family... would that work for you? Since you were clearly not asking for advice I'm thinking you have probably checked out of this thread already anyway... not that getting attacked isn't super helpful.


Because it's too short. The parent is either left, at roughly 18 months, with either (extremely dangerously and against all advice based on numerous research studies) turning a baby forward facing and putting his life at significant risk, or purchasing a more appropriate convertible to keep the baby rear facing.

Just because facts are being stated does not mean 'judgement' is involved. Judgement involves a moral component, and this is based on physics. Just because you were unaware of the facts does not mean that people were judging you. You've been informed. It's your decision to get angry at the people informing you to make yourself feel better, or to learn something new, of course.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I never said anyone was judging; I simply said that this was a thread to share a deal... not a thread to ask for advice. If I came to the pregnancy board to talk about a great deal I got on my birth tub and everyone started going on about how unsafe waterbirth is I would probably check out of the thread, KWIM?

Hi Chicka... it's Amy/Sheena from RMC.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

ETA: I know I have said it in this thread before but it bears repeating: Kids come in many different sizes. My son was 8 pounds at birth but still 20 pounds at 2 years... and even now at 10 he is the height of an average 7-8 year old; you just never know.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't see why anyone would feel attacked. Members are just pointing out that, while it's a nice seat, it's not realistic to expect it to fit a baby from birth to age 4. It's really unlikely. I have one for my 2.5 yo, but no way would it have safely fit him at birth (8+ lbs.) and no way will it fit him at 4 (I'd guess he has at most 6 mos left in it, and that's FF in DH car).

It's one thing to be supportive and to make suggestions but it would be wrong for those that know better NOT to mention that britax convertibles don't fit avg newborns. This is the Family Safety forum on Mothering's message boards!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi, Sheena.









For whatever reason, this thread wound up in the Family Safety forum. Perhaps it shouldn't have.

I know babies come in all shapes and sizes. But the Roundabout doesn't. It has lower slots of 10", and baby's shoulders *must* be above the top strap slots for the seat to be legally and safely used, according to Britax, almost all state laws (including NC), and child safety best practices. Even a 24" newborn -- and that would be a pretty big baby, no? -- is not going to have a 10"+ torso.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Any child who fits in the Roundabout forward facing SHOULD be rear facing, so as a forward facing seat it's essentially useless.

My daughter was in her Roundabout FF till nearly 40lbs







. And no, she had not outgrown it by height







. Until very recently, the max RF weight limit for car seats was between 33 and 35lbs depending on the seat. AFAIK, there are only a couple of VERY new seats that go to 40lbs RF. So basically, she indeed "SHOULD" have been FF in the Roundabout.

Anyway, as far as the "money"s worth" issue, I think its all a matter of individual perception. I indeed feel I got my money's worth and it sounds like the OP feels the same way. And the OP (nor anyone else for that matter) said the Roundabout was the most economical choice, just that she got a good deal on that particular seat...like it cost less at that particular web site than it does elsewhere. This place is too much.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I don't see why anyone would feel attacked. Members are just pointing out that, while it's a nice seat, it's not realistic to expect it to fit a baby from birth to age 4. It's really unlikely. I have one for my 2.5 yo, but no way would it have safely fit him at birth (8+ lbs.) and no way will it fit him at 4 (I'd guess he has at most 6 mos left in it, and that's FF in DH's car).

It's one thing to be supportive and to make suggestions but it would be wrong for those that know better NOT to mention that britax convertibles don't fit avg newborns. This is the Family Safety forum on Mothering's message boards!

Yes, but it didn't start out in the safety forum... I think the OP put it in her due date club or someplace like that.









Yeah, I know the roundabout isn't perfect but NONE of the decisions we make as parents are ever going to be 100% perfect... I can tell you for sure that the OP felt attacked so whether or not the posts were meant as attack posts they came across as attacks so that's kind of like saying, "Sorry you got your feelings hurt."

Anyway, adios, obsessive carseat safety is not my issue I was just trying to help my sister out.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It is EXTREMELY rare for a 40 lb child to fit in a Roundabout. In fact, a child who fits in that seat by height at 40 pounds would have very unusual proportions.

The thread was moved to family safety, where an expectant mother posted that she purchased a Roundabout, presumably for her new baby.

I'm not sure why you feel the need to mock (that's weird), but I would be remiss as a CPST if I failed to point out that a newborn will not fit safely in a Roundabout.

Furthermore, it's not unreasonable to intuit that a parent excited about getting a significant discount on a car seat is working with a limited budget and wants to get the most 'bang' for her buck.

Coupled with the fact that people still, for whatever reason, believe that Britax is 'safest' or 'best', it's appropriate to offer countering information.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carolinamidwife* 
Really? Why can't the RA rear face with an 18 month old?

Hey, OP, I have an idea... how about you make the decisions you feel are best for your family... would that work for you? Since you were clearly not asking for advice I'm thinking you have probably checked out of this thread already anyway... not that getting attacked isn't super helpful.

I don't see why you are so bent out of shape that people are warning her that the roundabout is not an appropriate seat for a newborn, even though britax says taht it is ok from 5lb? I don't see anyone being rude or condescending here, just pointing out mere physics and measurements.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
It is EXTREMELY rare for a 40 lb child to fit in a Roundabout. In fact, a child who fits in that seat by height at 40 pounds would have very unusual proportions.

I can assure you that my daughter does not have "very unusual proportions"







. This is just getting nasty now. Bye bye.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks CM. I did feel attacked. Having a stanger tell you that you can't do something and that something you've already done is wrong can feel like an attack.

I didn't post it here and the moderator chose to move it. I posted in my ddc because it was meant to be a thread about the deal and not in anyway meant to start a debate or be a question about/for family safety. I honestly wish I had never posted it because it has left me with a pretty bad taste in my mouth after 5 yrs at MDC.

I try never to post here because I honestly don't like the vibe that no safety choice that isn't the exact choice of MDC is right or good or informed. We all, as informed parents, are doing the best we can with the research we believe is worthy of trusting.

I'm sure many who posted here meant well and were genuinly just trying to keep babies safe.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I can assure you that my daughter does not have "very unusual proportions"







. This is just getting nasty now. Bye bye.

No one is being nasty by saying that. Based on torso height, to fit properly in the seat, meaning that the shoulders are below the straps and the tops of the ears are below the top of the seat. *most* of the time, children are not 40lbs when they get to this height. So, usually a child who *does* still fit in the seat at 40lb either have a very short torso, or have a much higher weight to height ratio.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I certainly mean you no offense...I'm a little baffled as to why you are upset, actually!

This has nothing to do with MDC. I have no idea what MDC thinks about car seats







This has to do with child passenger safety, the laws of physics, and state laws.

A newborn doesn't fit safely in a Roundabout, and it would be both dangerous and illegal to use one. I figure any mom would want to know that


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I'm not sure why you feel the need to mock (that's weird), but I would be remiss as a CPST if I failed to point out that a newborn will not fit safely in a Roundabout.

Oh and BTW, I never said that people should not have pointed out that the seat is not safe for newborns. I was "mocking" the need for people to tell the OP she made a crappy choice because it was not the most economical and the seat would not last the child till he or she went away to college.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
No one is being nasty by saying that. Based on torso height, to fit properly in the seat, meaning that the shoulders are below the straps and the tops of the ears are below the top of the seat. *most* of the time, children are not 40lbs when they get to this height. So, usually a child who *does* still fit in the seat at 40lb either have a very short torso, or have a much higher weight to height ratio.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
Oh and BTW, I never said that people should not have pointed out that the seat is not safe for newborns. I was "mocking" the need for people to tell the OP she made a crappy choice because it was not the most economical and the seat would not last the child till he or she went away to college.

I didn't see anyone say that.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Is this deal still going on???? Sounds awesome! We will be TTC soon.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I certainly mean you no offense...I'm a little baffled as to why you are upset, actually!

This has nothing to do with MDC. I have no idea what MDC thinks about car seats







This has to do with child passenger safety, the laws of physics, and state laws.

A newborn doesn't fit safely in a Roundabout, and it would be both dangerous and illegal to use one. I figure any mom would want to know that










OK, so you haven't been here that long... you probably don't know that a year ago you'd have been a total monster NOT to have a Britax.

How is it illegal? Is that in every state?

And also, consider that the OP is pregnant and maybe, just maybe, she's a little sensitive.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:




















Not sure why there are panties in a big tangle over this thread. The Family Safety forum is better because of the CPSTs who volunteer their time/expertise, posting info. that many people in the general public aren't aware of. I haven't seen anything to get emotional about


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Britax thing drives me nuts (and other CPSTs as well!)

People often spend mucho dinero (or slightly discounted dinero







) on a Britax, only to show up a seat check and have me say, "Ooops, sorry, but this doesn't work for your baby. You're going to have to return it for a different seat or buy an infant carrier for the first few months." Talk about a crushing blow to a pregnant woman!

As for the legality issue, any state that has a proper use clause (something along the lines of parents being required to follow manufacturer's recommendations when using a seat) in essence makes using a Britax convertible from birth illegal, because Britax requirements (as well as the requirements of all other child restraints) state that the child's shoulders must be at or above the lowest harness slot.

My children are average to large and didn't get there until 6+ months! Fortunately there are a LOT of great child restraints on the market that work from birth, will get kids well beyond 4 and 40, AND cost less than Britax products to boot.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 









Not sure why there are panties in a big tangle over this thread. The Family Safety forum is better because of the CPSTs who volunteer their time/expertise, posting info. that many people in the general public aren't aware of. I haven't seen anything to get emotional about









Agreed... but this thread initially was to share a deal; not to ask about carseat safety advice.

I'll compare it to something I have experience with... when doing nutritional counseling on a pregnant woman I first start with all of the things she is doing right rather than jumping immediately to the mistakes she is making. Just a thought...


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 









Not sure why there are panties in a big tangle over this thread. The Family Safety forum is better because of the CPSTs who volunteer their time/expertise, posting info. that many people in the general public aren't aware of. I haven't seen anything to get emotional about









Glad you feel that way. Thanks for shrugging off my feelings









I apreciate those who meant well sharing advice and experience. I'm going to check out of this thread again because I really don't like the dismmive kind of nasty turn it seems to be taking.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carolinamidwife* 
How is it illegal? Is that in every state?

North Carolina has a "proper use" clause in its carseat laws (as do most states, but I can't say for sure that they ALL do): this means that carseats must be used according to manufacturer directions. The Britax Roundabout manual states that the seat cannot be used if the child's shoulders are under the bottom strap slots. It is illegal to use a seat against the manufacturer's instructions: it is illegal to use a Britax Roundabout with a child whose shoulders are below the lowest strap slots.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
Glad you feel that way. Thanks for shrugging off my feelings









I apreciate those who meant well sharing advice and experience. I'm going to check out of this thread again because I really don't like the dismmive kind of nasty turn it seems to be taking.

So what you are saying is that you weren't planning on using this seat for your newborn and that you were just passing along a great deal that you found, to use for later?














Glad you were able to find such a great deal! Most babies fit between 4-6 months, can't wait to see pics of your baby in this seat then. Too bad that Britax misleads people into thinking that you could possibly use this seat for a newborn, by putting a minimum weight of 5lbs on there. It would probably be better to say that it works from like 15lb or whatever would be the average weight for a baby with a 10" torso.

But, in all honesty, I'm sorry you are so upset. I would have thought that most people would be happy to have it pointed out that Britax is very misleading in their labeling. You know, before you are stuck with a nb and a too big seat, which is a very dangerous combination.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
it pointed out that Britax is very misleading in their labeling.

If anyone takes anything from this thread, I hope it's that the weight limits on the seats are, in most cases, the outside limits of how the seat was tested, and not an approximation of the seat's useful life. Children must fit in seats by height AND weight. When rear-facing, straps must be at or below the child's shoulders and there must be one inch of hard plastic shell above the child's head. When forward-facing, straps must be at or above the child's shoulders and the child's ears must not be above the hard plastic shell.

Some of the most "misleading" examples (and this is not an exclusive/exhaustive list -- I'm sure some of the other CPSTs have their own examples) include:

Britax convertibles -- lowest weight listed as 5#, but bottom straps at 10" (most kids don't fit in the seat until 3-6 months or older)
Recaro convertibles -- lowest weight listed as 5#, but bottom straps at 10"
Dorel 3-in-1 seats -- lowest weight listed as 5#, but bottom straps at 10.5"
Britax Marathon/Decathlon/Boulevard -- top weight listed as 65#, but top straps at 16.5" (most kids outgrow it between 42"-45")
Britax Roundabout -- top weight listed as 40#, but top straps at 15"
Graco ComfortSport -- top weight listed as 40#, but top straps at 13.5" (most kids outgrow it before age 3)
Dorel 3-in-1 seats (40# harness limit) -- top weight listed as 40#, but top setting not usable in harness mode, so top usable strap setting around 14".


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

It is mis-leading, especially for moms-to-be and anyone who doesn't have extensive knowledge on car seat safety.

It's like how the boxes on high back boosters will say good for 30-100 lbs. When in fact, my 34 lb 2.5 year old would not only be unsafe in one, it would also be illegal. But someone like say, my uncle, would probably have no idea that there are other factors that come in to play before determining if that particular kind of seat fits a child.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think this thread has run it's *constructive* life-span and am closing it.

If someone wants to start a thread on the Britax deal, I would suggest the Frugality & Finance Forum.

If someone wants to start a thread about convertable car seat usage with newborns, feel free to start a new thread in Family Safety.

Thanks,
TiredX2


----------

